# Stop E-mail !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mithios (Jul 29, 2003)

How do i keep from getting all the notifications sent to my e-mail when someone posts on a thread i am on ???? Ihave went to my edit options and followed the directions and i am still getting a ton of e-mail . THANKS,    MITHIOS


----------



## J-kid (Jul 29, 2003)

Go under your profile and settings and un-click it.

When i first signed up i had the same problem and fixed it, you could also make a folder in your email for all martialtalk emails.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 29, 2003)

Unsubscribe from all threads.


----------



## Mithios (Jul 29, 2003)

THANK'S , To both of ya


----------

